# Help I can't figure this out



## Mysticaljewlz12 (May 26, 2014)

I have leaves on all of my plants that are turning yellow and brown. I have looked at the leaf guides and can't figure out what's going on. When it first started we had just sprayed for powdery mildew because the plants had it when we got them I thought that perhaps the mix was wrong and it had burned them because they were black. I have since removed all those leaves and this is what's popping up. I transplanted them all on the 19th some are in Pro Mix HP and some are in Coco Loco. 

View attachment IMG_0037.jpg


View attachment IMG_0038.jpg


View attachment IMG_0039.jpg


View attachment IMG_0041.jpg


View attachment IMG_0067.jpg


View attachment IMG_0068.jpg


View attachment IMG_0069.jpg


View attachment IMG_0073.jpg


View attachment IMG_0072.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (May 26, 2014)

Looks like you could have gotten some feed water on the leaves, buts just my guess, I'm sure more people will chime in.


----------



## 8planets8 (May 26, 2014)

i m not that experienced but i had the same problem it was to much nitrogen andb overwatering just my 2 cents i could be wrong but i had the exact same problem 8PLANETS8


----------



## 8planets8 (May 26, 2014)

Mybe overfeeding peace


----------



## 8planets8 (May 26, 2014)

iGOT A GOOD QUERSTION I BOUGHTB MIR GROW TO USE IN MY SOIL SET UP THIS TIME AM I IN THE RIGHT PLACE SOMEONE LET ME NO IF IM BREAKING RULES THIS IS A GOOD PLACE EVERYONE CARES ANYWAY DID I DO THE RIGHT THING I FOND A WILD SET UP WITH 3 POTS IN ONE FOR THE ROOTS TO GROW BIG MY LAst grow was hydro but after 3 times i got it sometimes i need spocks mine melt for memory its a ***** getting older so what abot the mir grow 6 mounths potting soil and it has every thing in it that is micro and macro please help im at a lost  Albert


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 26, 2014)

First thing...ditch that "ph" probe. You need a digital ph meter.

I would guess its a combo of overnute and ph. It does look like some form of root rot or overwatering. Does your containers have drainage holes??

def to much feed. I would upgrade your meter and sprinkle some dolomite lime on top of each container.

the ones growing in coco will prolly end up needing some extra calmag at least during transition from veg to flower.


----------



## Locked (May 26, 2014)

trillions of atoms said:


> First thing...ditch that "ph" probe. You need a digital ph meter.




:yeahthat:

You need a digital ph pen or meter for sure. I would suspect your ph is off if you have using that thing.


----------



## Mysticaljewlz12 (May 26, 2014)

I usually let the water sit for a couple days then PH it with a kit this is the first time I have used the PH side of this reader just figured you guys would want to know it (but I will get a different one) I alternate watering and feeding about every 5 days or so depending on if the soil has dried I only water about a 1/3 of a gallon per plant in the 5 gallon buckets and have never watered to run though but they do have holes drilled in the bottom.


----------



## Mysticaljewlz12 (May 26, 2014)

I am feeding the recommended amounts so should I space out my feedings more or water it down a bit?


----------



## Locked (May 26, 2014)

Mysticaljewlz12 said:


> *I usually let the water sit for a couple days then PH it with a kit *



What kind of "kit"? PH strips?  Those suck as well. A digital ph pen or meter is what you need. PH is one of the most important things for someone who is not growing 100 percent Organic.  If your ph is off you could be doing everything right and will still have problems.


----------



## Mysticaljewlz12 (May 26, 2014)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1401128898.282419.jpg
 this is what I have been using but I will get a PH pen I haven't had this problem in previous grows but it's spring time so who knows what the city is doing to the water


----------



## Mysticaljewlz12 (May 26, 2014)

How much dolomite do I need to add to the 5 gallon buckets?


----------



## Rosebud (May 26, 2014)

When you water your plants water them until the water runs out the bottom (on a saucer), go back and check your saucers, the water will probably be gone. These plants like a deep long drink and then to dry out completely then do it all again. If there is a lot of water left in the saucer dump it out. I don't think there will be.


----------



## Mysticaljewlz12 (May 26, 2014)

I have watered until run though on all of my other grows but a local grower here suggested that I limit water though veg and start watering to run though once they entered flower he said it increases the root ball so I figured I would give it a try for one grow and see what happened


----------



## Rosebud (May 26, 2014)

why would limiting water increase the root size?


----------



## Mysticaljewlz12 (May 26, 2014)

By theory it causes the roots to stretch outward in search of water increasing the size of your root ball while still proving enough water around the base to keep it healthy. I don't know he seems to have great success with it and I am always up to trying something that may strengthen my plants for at leased one grow. I will be sure to post a pic of what happens when I harvest


----------



## Rosebud (May 26, 2014)

If your plants were looking stellar I wouldn't say anything, but they are not.


----------



## P Jammers (May 26, 2014)

While it very well could be a PH issue, I'm not convinced it is. 

If you have some sort of white potato laying around, cut off one of the ends about 3/4" thick and place it on top of the soil with the fresh cut side up. [brown side on the soil] Just before your lights come on the enxt day go in and use a flashlight or the like to observe the potato and look for some very small looking black bugs AKA adult fungus gnats.

Larva damage looks exactly like what you are experiencing, and while I may be wrong best to check and make sure.

Best of luck.


----------



## DrFever (May 26, 2014)

Your soil is way to hot,,,,,,  tho i never herd of loco coco  i looked it up  here is the ingredients: COCO LOCO Potting soil consists of : Certified Organic Compost, Aged Forest Humus, Coco Coir (low sodium and PH balanced), Perlite, Pure Nitrogen Worm Castings, Nitrogen Bat Guano, Bone Meal, Blood Meal, Crab Meal, Kelp Meal, Feather Meal, Alfalfa Meal, Oyster Shell Lime, Dolomite, Greensand, Glacial Rock Dust, Cal Soft Rock Phosphate, Humic Acid and Mycorrhizae  although this is   excellent stuff  my guess  when your adding  your  other nutrients  your over dosing your plant  your ph  is fluctuating    i bet  if you recovered   or checked  your ph  of runoff it will be very low   get it back  to  6.8 7.0   and let her heal 
So my guess  your plants are burning up  i suggest  flush  3 - 4 times  your pot volume  and  stop using any   ferts   for a while  till she recovers


----------



## Mysticaljewlz12 (May 26, 2014)

Sounds like no matter what's going on with it flushing is going to help so I will start there and get a digital PH meter. I will also give Jammers suggestion a try as I have nothing to lose there except hoping he is wrong


----------



## Rosebud (May 26, 2014)

Good idea.


----------



## P Jammers (May 26, 2014)

DrFever said:


> Your soil is way to hot


Wrong, if that were the case the tips of all the leaves would be burned off. 

He has splotching, and also  said he is growing in soil and coco and has the same issue.

One other thing besides what I said that would cause the issue he is seeing is a Potash deficiency, or worst case broad mites.



​


----------



## P Jammers (May 26, 2014)

Mysticaljewlz12 said:


> Sounds like no matter what's going on with it flushing is going to help so I will start there and get a digital PH meter. I will also give Jammers suggestion a try as I have nothing to lose there except hoping he is wrong



I hope I am wrong as well, but if I am not PM me and we'll knock them out with a quickness in case I miss this thread.
:48:


----------



## DrFever (May 27, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> Wrong, if that were the case the tips of all the leaves would be burned off.
> 
> He has splotching, and also  said he is growing in soil and coco and has the same issue.
> 
> ...



 Sorry     i think your wrong my guess its a nutrient solution burn  guaranteed i have had plants look perfect  yet stop growing   when i flushed  i had over 2000 ppm  and ph dropped  below 5.3   once i got everything in check from flushing   it took right off    
i also have  seen burns on leafs like this where it comes fast  so  no warnings  like typical leaf tips   which is a gradual salt build up   
  bottom line  he  has enough  NPK in soil  with his coco its not coco coir  its actually  a blended mix  with enough of everything  already in it   be like  making  sub cools soil    but add  chemical nutrients  every watering  what would happen ??? in a matter of time

Also  by looking  at the plant  its starting from the bottom and working its way up   indicating its  issue is in the macronutrient    if it started on top of plant it be a micro  issue .....
And on other note  looking at his  other leafs  there starting  to slowly  curl  downwards  also indicating  salt build up   THE CLAW


----------



## P Jammers (May 27, 2014)

DrFever said:


> Sorry     i think your wrong my guess its a nutrient solution burn  guaranteed i have had plants look perfect  yet stop growing   when i flushed  i had over 2000 ppm  and ph dropped  below 5.3   once i got everything in check from flushing   it took right off
> i also have  seen burns on leafs like this where it comes fast  so  no warnings  like typical leaf tips   which is a gradual salt build up
> bottom line  he  has enough  NPK in soil  with his coco its not coco coir  its actually  a blended mix  with enough of everything  already in it   be like  making  sub cools soil    but add  chemical nutrients  every watering  what would happen ??? in a matter of time
> 
> ...




 What you are failing to read is he is growing in TWO, not one but TWO mediums, and has the same exact issue going on in BOTH.

I'm not quite sure how you can see the leaves are "Slowly" curling downwards but that is typically too much nitrogen, but great try.

I'm also curious how you can tell from these "Still" pics at what end the damage started, which BTW your posted info above is also incorrect on micro and macro nutrients, but hey you're at least consistent.


----------



## Mysticaljewlz12 (May 27, 2014)

Let me try to clear something up the damage started in the middle of the plants and has worked its way down I am not seeing any damage to the tops of my plants nor am I seeing curling at this time. I am growing in two different mediums, but the damage started while they were all planted in the pro-mix and the change of soil has not seemed to effect ie speed up or slow down the rate at which the plants are showing damage.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 28, 2014)

I am more inclined to think that it is either a pH issue or a bug issue myself. First, you said that they were in promix and then coco. According to your meter, the pH is running around 6.8 but your medium is more like soilless(soilless pH should be closer to 6.3. If your meter is off some and the pH is much higher then that would account for the odd burning look to the leaves. Second, I see little spots on the leaves that look like possible bug chew marks. 

Get the pH in the right range with a good pH meter and check the plants very close in bright light, using a magnifying lens to see any tiny bugs that could be present on the leaves. Green Mojo


----------



## Mysticaljewlz12 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks guys for all your help they are happy plants now!!! View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1402522328.650310.jpg


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 12, 2014)

It's great that everyone chipped in to help solve the growing problem the plants look very healthy now.


----------



## bagabones (Jun 27, 2014)

my guess would have been Fe blocking zinc


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 13, 2014)

What fixed it for you ?  I'm having the same symptoms.


----------



## Mysticaljewlz12 (Jul 13, 2014)

I got a digital PH meter and flushed the girls


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 13, 2014)

MJ lives and dies by pH. It controls the plants' ability to absorb nutrients, so it is a number one culprit ffor problems. The second more common issue that MJ suffers is an imbalance of nutrients in the medium/soil, which is usually a buildup of unused chemicals in the medium/soil that can come from several different things. That is why we always ask what is the pH, then what and how much/how often you feed. Everything pretty much boils down to those 2 things. 

The caveat to the last statement is also a very common problem that I don't count the same as the above problems. That would be over or under watering the plants. I don't count that the same as the more complicated issues because it is just a matter of getting the proper watering schedule down and/or aerating your water to get more oxygen to the roots.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 14, 2014)

Didnt read the comments in this thread. My advice:

Ph needs to be between 5.8 and 6.8 depending on the pheno. 

Its far too hot in there. 78 max.

you have base nutes, no micors or metals. From what ive seen anyways.

ph your water before watering, every time, even if its just water. Test run-off. 

I recommend earth juice micro, or gh micro. Be careful, gh micro has a ton of nitrogen in it...but it works very well to fix problems.


----------

